# morris island bull whiting



## bottomfeeder (Jan 31, 2006)

a man who is a neighbor of a friend of mine from another fishing forum reported catching over a dozen bull whiting on morris island yesterday.they
were caught from 1 hour before to 1 hour after low tide on frozen shrimp.


----------



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

So how many more degrees to Kevin Bacon?


----------



## bottomfeeder (Jan 31, 2006)

*kevin bacon?*

whatever...i put the report on here for people interested in morris island.


----------



## bottomfeeder (Jan 31, 2006)

*morris again*

no whiting today,but did catch a half dozen
black drum.good fun on light tackle.


----------



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

Easy, it's just a joke.


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

have to say thought it was pretty funny


----------



## FishRung (Nov 26, 2002)

*Quick-witted too ...*

... check out

http://www-distance.syr.edu/bacon.html

.. for the game.


----------



## flyflicker (Feb 28, 2006)

*Size, bait*

What size do the Bull Whiting run? How about bait for them, will they take artificials?


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

size can be up to 2 pounds any fresh cut bait will work..




Their catchin big bulls here off the back river pier to..


----------



## bottomfeeder (Jan 31, 2006)

*bull whiting*

shrimp works fine for me.


----------



## GCsurfishingirl (Feb 28, 2006)

I actually caught some with bloodworms! Everyone told me it must have been the scented lotion I was wearing!


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

Funny, that's the same thing everyone was telling me


----------



## smallie53 (Sep 3, 2005)

*bull whiting*

I apoligize. I do not get the joke. Steve


----------



## GCsurfishingirl (Feb 28, 2006)

We must wear the samething Big Worm!!!


----------



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

You can use pretty much whatever. Squid strips, pieces of shrimp, bloods.

If you're looking for a cheaper alternative to bloodworms, try a product called Fishbites. A lot of people use them in the Virginia forum and I have used them too with success.

Some scientist in Florida figured out the chemcial composition of the scents produced by different baits and impregnated them into some cheesecloth like material. The best thing about these is that they need virtually no refrigeration, and you can keep them in your pocket if you ned them in a hurry and they don't stink. If you're comparing them to the costs of bloodworms, they're pretty cheap. The baits are very durable as you will have to have a sharp knife or shears to cut it off of your hook. They will survive a couple of bites from fish and you don't have to worry about them popping off of your hook when you cast.

No, I'm not an endorsed spokesman. If you can't find them in your local B&T, you can go online and order that way. http://www.fishbites.com


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Best thing i have found with the fish bite stuff... sharks and other trash fish don't mess with it. at least that has been my experience so far.


----------



## bottomfeeder (Jan 31, 2006)

*fishbites*

i will try those johnny,i heard of them before,but never had anybody say they actually worked.
good comments by the way everybody.


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

Yeah the BWFB are a great bait too. But those fresh shrimp are killer.

Like Emanuel said sharks dont really go for it too much, a good thing.


----------

